# Can I draw your betta



## flowingfins (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello, I was wondering if any of you would let me draw your betas? I will start with 5 slots, I don't want to be overrun with betas to draw.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

I wouldn't mind if you want to draw my new boy. 

I only have one halfway decent shot of him at the moment, though:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I would love to have Elliot drawn :-D

Name of Betta: Elliot 
Tail type: Plakat EE 
Color: light purple with white bands on his fins, completely white pectorals, he also has white lips that look like lipstick
Betta's eye color: white and brown
Pictures


----------



## flowingfins (Jan 10, 2015)

Awesome!
I will start drawing them right away
1.kman
2.Indigo Betta
3.
4.
5.

Elliot looks like one of mine.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

(Sip) Arcnologia?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

He had blue irids btw (same boy)


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Could you do Buddy?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd love to get a picture of one of my dudes!
I'll update with photo inna sec....gotta decide who

Update:
Can I get Abbadon?










http://bettapack.tumblr.com/tagged/abbadon
http://bettapack.tumblr.com/post/106964849768/orion-abbadon-and-the-community-tank
http://bettapack.tumblr.com/post/102148316498/abbadon-was-an-impulse-buy-i-had-been-searching
http://bettapack.tumblr.com/post/103446288508/photoshoot-day-abbadon-i-had-10-more-pictures


----------



## flowingfins (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes
I will post the drawings tomorrow.
1.kman
2.Indigo Betta
3.Bikeridinguckgirl14
4.TripleChrome
5.Crossroads
If anyone else wants a drawing let me know as long as you don't mind waiting a bit


----------



## flowingfins (Jan 10, 2015)

I haven't finished the drawing yet. I have been really busy today so I will upload them tomorrow.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey as long as you have the time, would you mind drawing Norbert? He passed away on Saturday, so it'd be great to have a drawing of him. Thanks


----------



## flowingfins (Jan 10, 2015)

I wouldn't mind.
Sorry you lost him. SIP Norbert.
Could you provide a picture please?


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Hmm. I did attach one and it's showing up on my computer... 
I'll try again:








Did that show up?


----------



## flowingfins (Jan 10, 2015)

It showed up
He was beautiful! Sorry you lost him
kman, whats your fishes name? I want to add his name to it.
Also, how do I upload pictures?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Go advanced
Manage attachments
Choose file 
Upload


----------



## flowingfins (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks! I will upload kman's fish and Elliot when I get home.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

flowingfins said:


> It showed up
> He was beautiful! Sorry you lost him
> kman, whats your fishes name? I want to add his name to it.
> Also, how do I upload pictures?


Wrigley.  (like the gum... plus, it's an accurate description, LOL)


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll claim a spot if that's ok, but I've got to get home first before I can upload pictures.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey, I dunno if you're still going to post the drawings at some point, but on the off chance you haven't drawn them yet, I have a better picture of Wrigley that I'd prefer.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I would love to have a picture of Jasper done. I lost him on Friday sadly. Or Sammy or Dean you can choose between the three. 

Jasper was the Blue VT, Dean is the yellow butterfly with the black spots, and Sammy is the Multicolor VT


----------



## flowingfins (Jan 10, 2015)

I am SO sorry! I forgot all about this thread. I have been really busy. I'll get started right away!


----------

